# roland cx24 vs gx24



## exittshirts (May 29, 2007)

ive been saving up for a gx24 and ive seen a cx24 listed on ebay. can someone please tell me the difference between the two? is the cx just an older version of the gx?


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I know the CX is just an older version. Not sure what the difference was. Maybe speed. Optical eye? You might be able to do a search here and see.Ahhh. Found this - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t4382-2.html#post42565 - that might be the difference.


----------



## exittshirts (May 29, 2007)

cheers! think i might get the cx24, i trust roland and ill be able to get things up and running alot sooner if i go the older model. its for thermoflex one colour line art, so i dont need the optical eye anyway.


----------



## jeeper6 (Jun 24, 2007)

i have a cx - 24 and love it.... the only problem i have is i need a good up to date cutter software i might can use with my corel x3 ?? right now i also am using flexibasic 6 .... yes 6 and old version i can't stand or do anything with..... someone please help me.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

jeeper6 said:


> i have a cx - 24 and love it.... the only problem i have is i need a good up to date cutter software i might can use with my corel x3 ?? right now i also am using flexibasic 6 .... yes 6 and old version i can't stand or do anything with..... someone please help me.


jeeper6,
You can order CutStudio for $70. It's the software that comes with the GX-24, but it will drive the older CAMM-1 models. You can order it directly from your dealer or from Roland directly. 888 273-8895

If you'd like to see it in action, check out our youtube site, YouTube - asdvideos's Channel 

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

Recently picked up a cx-24 from criagslist...Love it! However I am having a hard time cutting glitter vinyl wasted so much vinyl I had to switch to a cameo to cut it which is quite odd in my book.


----------

